# Are you a New Year's resolution kind of person?



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I tend to be. If I recognize something about my lifestyle that I need to change, New Year's Day is as good as any other day to go ahead and start.

This year I need to make changes to my diet with regards to my lunch choices. I got a little loose with it this past year with too much fast food , so I'm going to look to tighten that up a bit and shed a few pounds.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Instead of New Year, I might do School Year Resolution (Sept-May) instead, which is more relevant to me.

As of now, I have more "Hopes and Dreams" instead of "Resolutions"...


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't have New Year's nor New School Year's resolutions, as I try to improve all the time. Putting the extra stress of such goals that might be even trivial to me would not do me much good. As this isn't the case for everyone, I see the good in the resolutions. 

As for me, I keep on living like New Year's was just a day. After all, we could celebrate New Half-Year's, New Decade's, New Month's, or New Day's. So keep celebrating with relevant goals is what I do.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Nope, not one to promise things I can't keep!

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have always made New Year's Resolutions but I am secret (and not all that resolute about them) ever since the age of nine, when my teenage brothers found my diary and went romping round the house laughing maniacally and quoting my '*Work like a slave at home and at school!*'

Now I make 'Plans and Fancies'. I have several sections - home, travel, social, health, spiritual, intellectual - & I put two or three 'goals' into each. Then, as we near Christmas, I read them through and tick off what I've accomplished. Some plans are carried forward. For the third time I've had to put a cross against 'Make this the year you really* do* go cycling or swimming' (Health). On the plus side, I was able to tick off 'Do something about the back bedroom', since we've just had it decorated.

New Year is a good time to make resolutions. It's a natural threshold, and all the easier to make up & keep to diets when you're scunnered with all that rich Christmas gorging.


----------



## JohnnyRotten (Aug 10, 2013)

I resolve to be far more licentious than I was last year. I like to keep easy promises!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Those things don't work for me. One wise man once told me, "New Year's resolutions are like crying babies in church. They should be carried out but frequently aren't."


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm an everyday resolution kinda' guy.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

My New Year's resolution will be to get into Stanford...


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Goodness me, really? Oh yes, I see...


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

mstar said:


> I don't have New Year's nor New School Year's resolutions, as I try to improve all the time. Putting the extra stress of such goals that might be even trivial to me would not do me much good. As this isn't the case for everyone, I see the good in the resolutions.
> 
> As for me, I keep on living like New Year's was just a day. After all, we could celebrate New Half-Year's, New Decade's, New Month's, or New Day's. So keep celebrating with relevant goals is what I do.


Your Zen-like perspicacity and unflagging militaristic discipline will nicely equalize the cosmic imbalance created by my failed litany of annual resolutions. Thanks and keep up the good work!/K


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tristan said:


> My New Year's resolution will be to get into Stanford...


i know it is a great school, but it is just next door for you, so why not look 'away from home' for another great school and more adventure?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

One good resolution that occurs to me now, is that I should make it my project this coming year to listen to all the links and clips and recommendations that have been posted to me on TalkClassical by Friends and others - :tiphat: all you lovely people, thank you. 

If I honour this commitment, then by this time next year, I'll have a well-exercised, much expanded, serene brain indeed!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Sometimes...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am not a man who makes New Years resolutions. However, I like to initiate trends (at any time of the year) that will help me achieve my goals.

In the past 3 years, I had drastically reduced my motorbike and automobile road trips in order to put my resources into replacing treasured LPs I used to own (in a legitimate and ethical manner that wouldn't conflict with my career). That goal is now complete. Hence, I am trending toward a significant slowdown in CD purchases. After 6 months, I could have enough money saved to take the next course in my degree program toward my career. Okay, make that 12 months, since my condo fees went up $50 per month and I was spending about $100-$125 per month on albums. A course costs about $600, which is a lot of money to me.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

My new years resolution is to be even more awesome than i was on this year.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm not a New Years resolutioner. However I have been working on making changes in my life these last three months:

Becoming much more dedicated to my exercise regimen. My goal is swimming 2x weekly and kickboxing once weekly. If I miss these days then I'll try for some yoga @ home

I've started recycling

Increased my time devoted to continuing medical education. Now listening to MP3 lectures at least twice weekly, for professional improvement.

Less time online.

So far these are going fairly well


----------

